# The Hearse Song



## RBC

Here is a Halloween song I forgot all about till Madame X said something about it Tonight.

The Hearse Song
Do you ever think as a hearse goes by,
that you may be the next to die?

They wrap you up in a big white sheet
From your head down to your feet.

They put you in a big black box,
And cover you up with dirt and rocks.

All goes well for about a week,
Then your coffin begins to leak.

The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out,
The worms play pinochle on your snout.

They eat your eyes, they eat your nose,
They eat the jelly between your toes.

A big green worm with rolling eyes,
Crawls in your stomach and out your eyes.

Your stomach turns a slimy green,
And pus pours out like whipping cream.

You spread it on a slice of bread,
And that's what you eat when you are dead. 

YouTube - The Hearse Song
and here is another oldie Moldie

http://www.lyon.edu/wolfcollection/songs/appleold1258.mp3


There was an old woman all skin and bones,
Hmm-um-um-um-um.
She went to the doctor and this she said,
Hmm-um-um-um-um.
“Will I be this way when I am dead?”
Hmm-um-um-um-um.
“Yes, you’ll be that way when you are dead.”
Hmm-um-um-um-um.

She went back home, and she went to bed,
Hmm-um-um-um-um.
“Yes, I’ll be this way when I am dead.”
Hmm-um-um-um-um.
Boo!


----------



## Halloweiner

That YouTube singer is George S. Irving who narrated several of the Alvin Schwartz Audiobooks from his "Scary Story" series. He sang a short version of that song at the end of the first of the Scary Books. You can find the books shared *HERE*.


----------



## RBC

Oh Hey Hallowweiner How are you ? Do you have that one on your website? I dont remember if you do?
Madame X was sitting on the couch helping me put my zombie together and she started singing that song.she learned it long time ago in Kindergarden. I had forgot all about it.so we had to look the words up because she forgot most of them..lol after all in her old age of 32 yrs.


----------



## hallorenescene

hi blinky, they had an article in the newspaper last year with verses to that hearse song. it said go into google for different variations. so i did and found the exact one we used to sing. the variations are fun also. i printed off the different variations. last year i did a zombie theme, i wanted to put a cardboard hearse out front with the kids in my haunt singing that song on recorder, ran out of time and never got it accomplished


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> hi blinky, they had an article in the newspaper last year with verses to that hearse song. it said go into google for different variations. so i did and found the exact one we used to sing. the variations are fun also. i printed off the different variations. last year i did a zombie theme, i wanted to put a cardboard hearse out front with the kids in my haunt singing that song on recorder, ran out of time and never got it accomplished


 sounds like a pretty fun idea and the kids will learn a new song,lol


----------



## Halloweiner

I know on one of the Audiobooks that Irving recorded he did a version of the song at the end of one of the tapes. Don't recall if it is the same one on the YouTube video or not. That's how I recognized his voice on that YouTube video. If you click the word HERE in my post above it will take you to my blog where I shared the audiobooks.

Speaking of Hearses - has anyone seen one of the Beistle 6 Foot cardboard hearses? I have seen them for sale on ebay now and then. 

Here also is a recording I just did based on a scene from "House Of 1,000 Corpses". It is an edited version of Aleister Crowley reading his poem "The Poet". You can find it at my blog *HERE*





RBC said:


> Oh Hey Hallowweiner How are you ? Do you have that one on your website? I dont remember if you do?
> Madame X was sitting on the couch helping me put my zombie together and she started singing that song.she learned it long time ago in Kindergarden. I had forgot all about it.so we had to look the words up because she forgot most of them..lol after all in her old age of 32 yrs.


----------



## Julie

I remember my dad teaching us that song when we were little his version went like this
don't ever laugh when a hearse go by
for you maybe the next to die
the worms crawl in and 
the worms crawl out and
get all over like sauerkraut


I forgot all about that until I seen this thread, thanks !!


----------



## Handy_Haunter

I learned it like this:

Whenever you see a hearse go by
Remember you might be the next one to die

They wrap you up in a big white sheet 
and bury you down about six feet

The worms crawl in the worms crawl out
the worm play pinochle in you snout

And then you turn a slimy green
and pus comes out like whipping cream!

Darn, I forgot my spoon...

-handy_haunter


----------



## hallorenescene

hey blinky, do you remember the song that goes something like this---great big gobs of greasy grimey gopher guts, itty bitty birdy feet, simmered monkey meat swimming in my soup and i forgot my spoon


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> hey blinky, do you remember the song that goes something like this---great big gobs of greasy grimey gopher guts, itty bitty birdy feet, simmered monkey meat swimming in my soup and i forgot my spoon



Lol child hood is Great, yes I remember some of the song was that all the woeds to it? or do we have to try and google them..

I know madame X doesn't get on here much she is shy. be the reason this whole thing got statred was her fault..lol

she wanted my new zombie to sing some of this kid songs these halloween. wonder if DB can sound like a kid lol


----------



## hallorenescene

we'll have to google the words. that's all i remember and i don't swear by it to be real acurate. 
i looked in your props and such, but i didn't find a zombie. i think the hearse song would be cute for the zombie guy. it would be different than some of the dumb sayings some of the props say. let's face it, you have a scarey grim reaper and then he says-trick or treat. what's up with that?
i love your pumpkin man! how come you don't quote a price for your monkey? you advertise him for a pirate theme, but he could be for a circus, organ grinder, zoo, magic or gypsy theme. i think i would leave him out all year he is so cute.


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> we'll have to google the words. that's all i remember and i don't swear by it to be real acurate.
> i looked in your props and such, but i didn't find a zombie. i think the hearse song would be cute for the zombie guy. it would be different than some of the dumb sayings some of the props say. let's face it, you have a scarey grim reaper and then he says-trick or treat. what's up with that?
> i love your pumpkin man! how come you don't quote a price for your monkey? you advertise him for a pirate theme, but he could be for a circus, organ grinder, zoo, magic or gypsy theme. i think i would leave him out all year he is so cute.


Hi, lil' Jack is 4150.00 most of which goes for the wiring and material to make him here is the sale page for him.
Rock Bottom Cemetery - animatronic puppet I'm glad you like him the first one I made DB bought.


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> we'll have to google the words. that's all i remember and i don't swear by it to be real acurate.
> i looked in your props and such, but i didn't find a zombie. i think the hearse song would be cute for the zombie guy. it would be different than some of the dumb sayings some of the props say. let's face it, you have a scarey grim reaper and then he says-trick or treat. what's up with that?
> i love your pumpkin man! how come you don't quote a price for your monkey? you advertise him for a pirate theme, but he could be for a circus, organ grinder, zoo, magic or gypsy theme. i think i would leave him out all year he is so cute.


well ever Jack The Ripper remember that song here it is:
Great green gobs of greasy, grimy gopher guts,
Mutilated monkey meat
Dirty little birdies' feet.
Great green gobs of greasy, grimy gopher guts,
And me without my spoon!


----------



## hallorenescene

rock bottom, that is so cool you are using that song under your banner. we sang it just a little different
Great big gobs of greasy grimy gopher guts,
mutilated monkey meat,
itty bitty birdies feet,
swimming in my soup,
and me without my spoon!
i love it. hahaha


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> rock bottom, that is so cool you are using that song under your banner. we sang it just a little different
> Great big gobs of greasy grimy gopher guts,
> mutilated monkey meat,
> itty bitty birdies feet,
> swimming in my soup,
> and me without my spoon!
> i love it. hahaha


I LOVE That way Too. I asked JTR today How He remember the song and that is what he came up with so I used it.

PS Jack The Ripper Is My Sweety


----------



## hallorenescene

that monkey is just adorable. do you realize you left the $ sign off and it is a 4 instead. $150.00 doesn't seem so bad. i am going to put this guy on my wish list. maybe down the road if i can come up with the cash. i would leave him out all year round.


----------



## RBC

hallorenescene said:


> that monkey is just adorable. do you realize you left the $ sign off and it is a 4 instead. $150.00 doesn't seem so bad. i am going to put this guy on my wish list. maybe down the road if i can come up with the cash. i would leave him out all year round.



wow Thanks Im glad you like him so much, he takes about a week to be born.


----------



## RRguy

Halloweiner said:


> Here also is a recording I just did based on a scene from "House Of 1,000 Corpses". It is an edited version of Aleister Crowley reading his poem "The Poet". You can find it at my blog *HERE*


I have clicked on the link in your blog several times , and I keep getting a page that says that the bandwidth has been exceeded. Is there a problem with the site, or is it just me? I was able to download the zip file.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sorry. Try it now.


----------



## RRguy

It works now. Thanks, Halloweiner.


----------



## Halloweiner

Yeah. I thought I had paid my monthly bill, but hadn't. That's why I'm going to slowly faze out my 250free.com music web pages. Way too much bandwidth cost.


----------



## RRguy

That's one of the reasons that I haven't put up a site.


----------



## Halloweiner

Yep. Blogspot is the way to go now days.


----------



## nightbeasties

Does anyone know of a version that goes like this:

_Did you ever think as the hearse goes by
Someday you're going to die
There's a spook in the meadow..._

See, on a Halloween episode of the Ozzie and Harriet radio show (1948), Ozzie sings it but only that bit. I want to know if 'spook in the meadow' is part of a version of the song or if it's another song I've not heard of added on to it... I searched myself but never did find anything.

I like the idea of a spook in the meadow. Sounds dreamy.


----------



## hallorenescene

i never heard it but am interested as well. blinky, you ever hear anything? lets research it?


----------



## nightbeasties

Well I think I'm outta luck on this song, but here is a clip of the bit should anyone want to listen to it. Who knows maybe someone has heard the 'Spook in the Meadow' part somewhere else.


http://www.fileden.com/files/2006/12/30/571685/clip.wav


----------



## Halloweiner

It sounds to me that is is the start of a whole different song. What broadcast is that from? One of their Halloween Shows?


----------



## nightbeasties

I was thinking that too... another song added on, and one I can't find anywhere!

The show is Ozzie and Harriet October 31 1948, entitled "Haunted House." (Actually I am going to post the show in its entirety and other Halloween OTR on my blog at some point soon. Just in case anyone wants it.)


----------



## Halloweiner

Oh ok. I have that OTR show in a file, but I just tried it, and for some reaosn it is going about 3 times too fast. Sounds like the chipmunks.


----------



## IshWitch

I love the variations on the lyrics everyone has posted.
We never had "hearse" in our version, how odd, but it was always ''the worm song" and an aunt taught it to us. 

If you are afraid that you will die
Take this advice that I give to you
They'll wrap you up in a bloody sheet
And then they'll bury you 6 feet deep
And the worms crawl in and the worms crawl out
They'll play pinochle on top of your snout
They'll eat your eyes and they'll eat your nose
They'll eat the dirt between your toes

and that's all I remember, but how fun!


----------



## nightbeasties

Ew. It's all so gross. 



Halloweiner said:


> Oh ok. I have that OTR show in a file, but I just tried it, and for some reaosn it is going about 3 times too fast. Sounds like the chipmunks.


I posted it in my blog if you want to download a good version.


----------



## Halloweiner

I got it. Thanks.


----------



## theVanyr

ya' know... the strangest of memories pop up sometimes... does anyone else (were mostly all old enough for this) remember an episode from the A-team were murdock is singing this song... all i can see is the look on his face - like bella lugosi in a tutu.

and the nerd i am - i go and find it on the internet - aint the future grand?

Murdock: (singing)
Did you ever see a hearse go by
and think that someday you'd surely die?
They put you in a little box
and cover you over with dirt and rocks.

This is one of many versions of "The Hearse Song," a folk song that dates back to World War One or earlier.


and then this: “The Worms Crawl In, The Worms Crawl Out” or “The Hearse Song” - seems everyone has a version - lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

thevanyr, that was interesting. thanks for the post. by reading back you will find a few more different versions. all similar but worded here and there differently.


----------



## nightbeasties

hallorenescene said:


> thevanyr, that was interesting. thanks for the post. by reading back you will find a few more different versions. all similar but worded here and there differently.


And all terribly icky!  Which is why I had hope for the 'spook in the meadow' version... which is nonexistent! WOE.


----------



## nightbeasties

nightbeasties said:


> Does anyone know of a version that goes like this:
> 
> _Did you ever think as the hearse goes by
> Someday you're going to die
> There's a spook in the meadow..._
> 
> See, on a Halloween episode of the Ozzie and Harriet radio show (1948), Ozzie sings it but only that bit. I want to know if 'spook in the meadow' is part of a version of the song or if it's another song I've not heard of added on to it... I searched myself but never did find anything.
> 
> I like the idea of a spook in the meadow. Sounds dreamy.


It has been YEARS but I just finally stumbled onto the answer. I can't believe it took me this long. The first two lines are absolutely from the 'worms crawl in' song, but that 'spook in the meadow' line is a play on a song that was very popular when the radio show came out in 1948. It's called 'A Tree in the Meadow' and is the exact same tune as Ozzie sings it.
Ta-da.


----------

